# Tools used to keep you on the road



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

first I want to say this is not advertisement!
I use some tools that help me keep going throughout the year and thought I would share. Feel free to do the same.
No credit needed 
Snap- 90 days same as cash weekly payments for all your auto needs. Tires, repairs etc

Arco business solutions this is a fleet card and allows you to pay your gas bi weekly. They also have a BP card if you don’t have arco in your area

Credit needed 
Car care one by synchrony bank this is for repairs etc 90 days same as cash


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I dont think we have arco or bp in Dallas


----------



## flexin (Nov 1, 2017)

I have Quicktrip Fleet Card with 20¢/g discount. Also a Circle K fleet card with 10¢/g off


----------

